# Preventative Fungicide Application for Bermuda?



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

What and when to apply? I've seen a lot of information around curative efforts but looking options for prevention. Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it really comes down to what you're trying to prevent. I think it's one thing to make preventive apps when conditions are favorable for certain fungus outbreaks, but there isn't really a one size fits all fungicide that works well for everything.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

This time of year around ATL the typical culprit is dollar spot. We are entering the window for dollar spot activity right now. Last year I had a bad outbreak of DS that posters here helped me identify first week of May. It had been going on for at least a week by then. So going by the calendar and the weather forecast for night time temps in the 50s, I'm getting out the sprayer and spraying for dollar spot.

To prevent or cure dollar spot you usually will want one of the Group 3 class of fungicides: Propiconazole, Myclobutanil, Tebuconazole, Triadimefon, etc. or some combination product that includes a Group 3 like those along with something from a different group for "broad spectrum" protection. There are upsides and downsides to using combination products that could be the subject of its own essay. I should add a note that Group 3 fungicides can cause stunting and yellowing in Bermuda if used at high rates.

Another commonly used treatment for dollar spot is Thiophanate-Methyl (for example Clearys 3336F). It's classed as Group 1 because it is the first systemic fungicide to have been invented. You can deploy it against dollar spot rotating with Group 3. But be aware that it has been around for so long that many fungal diseases like DS have developed some resistance to it. Unlike the crowded Group 3 there is no other Group 1 fungicide to substitute for thiophanate-methyl. You might want to use that in a tank mix combination with something else.

Easily obtained fungicides for DS: Home Depot for example carries Bayer lawn fungus granules with Propiconazole, which of course must be watered in to work. Also, Immunox with Myclobutanil as a hose attached spray bottle (the Bayer Propiconazole product is also available in that form). Be advised that the Scott's "DiseaseEx" granules that Home Depot carries is not useful against dollar spot, since the active ingredient is Azoxystrobin.

Here's a good page on dollar spot and various chemical treatments with ratings for efficacy and the risk of resistance development each treatment is generally thought to pose:
https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/dollar-spot-in-turf/

You can pick through the products and chemicals there and come up with some leads to research further - price, availability, what other diseases a given chemical in the list treats. if you study lists like that one you can come up with your own mix-n-match combos for your situation. The author stresses the importance of rotation of multiple classes of fungicides and the inclusion of contact fungicides along with systemic fungicides to prevent the development of resistance.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@cnet24

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4042

Check this fungicide glossary to help with any issues you are having


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm also in the metro Atlanta area and want to apply preventative fungicide mainly for dollar spot.

Based on last season's experience I need to apply it later in April as preventative treatment. I purchased Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 (group 3 fungicide) and want to put that down but I'm getting my lawn leveled next week so I'm not sure if I should do it before or after leveling. Thoughts?

I'm also thinking for the following treatment I might do a double app of Propiconazole (group 3) and DiseaseEX (group 11) based on the Fungicide Guide thread that recommends rotating or combining apps. I picked DiseaseEX as it's readily available in the store. Should I use label rates for each or reduce due to the double app?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Ware thanks, good to know there isn't a one size fits all.

@Groundskeeper Willie that is some great info. Yes, dollar spot seems to be the issue I've dealt with over the last few years. I'll read through the article and come up with a solution.

@Rammy1546 thanks for the link, will read through.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5443&p=94498&hilit=Dollar+spot#p94498

Nitrogen for DS...easier than poison


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

For large yards - 20K sq ft and up - I see I'd need an entire bottle of Cleary, more than a half jug of the Armada 50 WDG, etc.

Besides the QualiPro Propiconazale I have for preventative, is there something else you guys would recommend? I've gone through the fungicide threads and a lot of the bottles don't go very far. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

In general, the larger quantity you buy the better the price per sq ft of chemical application.
I've seen Clearys 3336F listed for sale at $75/qt and even $84, but also as low as $52/qt. at DoMyOwn.com. The 2.5 gal. jug Clearys is over $250 at Domyown. That is a lot of money but it's 10 times as much product as the qt bottle and with old school fungicides like that you will use a lot of it - they're like frosting for your lawn. 
If you keep shopping and consider generic brands, Quali-Pro TM-4.5 in the 2.5 gal jug is just over $190 - a much better value proposition than the 1 qt bottle of Clearys 3336F, which some will pay $70-$80 for. They have the same thiophanate-methyl active ingredient. Ten times the amount of product for three to four times the price.

I would try to go generic as much as you can and buy larger jugs. Instead of Bayer Armada, for example, which is a combination of trifloxystrobin and triadimefon (group 11 and 3) I would look at 1 gallon jugs of Prime Source AzProp and Quali-Pro propiconazole or Prime Source PPZ 14.3 (azoxystrobin and propiconazole - again group 11 and 3). The upfront cost is a choker but I'm sure it will be more economical over time. Plus you get the flexibility of having your 11 and 3 separate from each other. Sometimes you don't necessarily want to use the 11 (dollar spot outbreak time) and sometimes you won't want to use the Group 3 (periods of high temps on Bermuda) . With Armada or a granular combination product like Headway-G, you can't separate the two fungicidal components to use them at times they're most appropriate.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow! Thank you so much @groundskeeper Willie That was great!


----------



## guapo187 (May 23, 2018)

if you're after 3336f then go grab T-Storm  at siteone for cheaper than qualipro. All the locations around here keep it in stock


----------

